# Hi I'm new



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm chelsea... *looks away and runs* :roll:


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 24, 2005)

LMAO...Welcome Chelsea!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome chelsea!!! LMAO, ROFL!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks I hope to get to know some people here


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

I hope so too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome to specktra chelsea


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome chelsea to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

LOL...whatever, dude!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

